# Pandemic II flash game



## Clover (Jul 15, 2008)

So I posted a link to this game in #tcod a little over three hours ago.

... everyone who's on's playing. still.

(this is sort of an achievement for the channel that generally has the attention span of a field mouse.)

/I/ certainly think it's fun; good time waster for an hour or so. You take control of a form of disease, evolving it, adding resistances, symptoms, and transmission vectors, while keeping an eye on your infectivity, lethality, and visibility.

Some tips!

*keep up infectability the first days - start with fever, it's the highest infectivity for the lowest visibility. If you start with something else, sell it.
*pour all your points into infection vectors first
*keep your infectability as high as it can get while keeping visibility as low as you can until all countries are infected
*build up immunities except drug - if it's curable, it's not so famous - until they start the vaccine
*if a country's closed its borders, airports, and seaports with no one infected, start a new game; ya lost that round

Anyway... have fun?

Oh right, and the thread is so named because Madagascar, with its single seaport and no borders, is the absolute worst to try to infect. ~_~


----------



## ESP (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

Its a good game. I gave up after I infected every country BUT madagascar, and then madagascar shut down it's sea ports.

I just have to say, madagascar is even more of a bitch to infect than west europe in the old pandemic.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

I protest!


----------



## PichuK (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

GRRR MADAGASCAR


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

I got Madagascar infected on my first try on this game. But I still lost anyway. Damn.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

This rocks! Hahahaha stupid Eastern Europs *kills*


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

I got Eastern Europe as my starting country. 

I lost, they came up with a vaccine.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

Grr yeah Madagascar is seriously annoying. I've bought almost everything, yet the disease is barely lethal or infective. Wuddup wit dat!?! =P


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

Whoo, I won~ Of course, I had Madagascar as my starting country and I did it on Relaxed mode. But still, I won~ I have wiped humanity off the face of the earth.

It took forever, I choose to make my disease a parasite. For low visability. But it gets evolution points VERY slowly.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

lol I used a virus. People are catching the ugly disease. I mean, _uglier_ disease >.>
Anyway, I got Madagascar as a starting country too!!! :D
I got distracted by the tv, and when I came back, I had over 200 evolution points! :D
WOO7!!


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

Okay, it says in the guide that on realistic mode, you can save, I play on realistic mode and can't save. Why?


----------



## Jetx (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

This awesome, I love games like this. Just when Russia and the Middle East were getting slaughtered by me they everybody started taking action and Madagascar closed its sea port. So yeah, now I'm gonna try again.

edit: Yay, I beat the game


----------



## The Suicune (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

42 days have passed. Seriously, I started with Indonesia, no one has died, but 68 are infected xD


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

Well, in my first game, I wiped out EVERYONE but Russia. Dx  and in the second, everywhere but Greenland.  Now I'm stuck with a Vaccine and Japan, Greenland, and Madagascar uninfected.

ghrrr.


----------



## nyuu (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

Oh how did I miss this thread? madagascar was my starting point last game! closed down early but I was able to infect SOMEBODY on it.


----------



## The Suicune (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

They've started dieing :D

3 clean countries. Argentina, Peru and Madagascar. Madagascar has just closed their shipyard :x


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

Ugghhh I can always infect everyone and beat the vaccine and then Madagascar's the last one standing and shuts down its docks.
Goddamnit Madagascar D:<


----------



## The Suicune (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

28,981

Couldn't get the 3 mentioned earlier.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

This game is annoyingly addictive...arg, I can't win.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

I can't win either. I keep starting in stupid places like Argentina, too. 
It amuses me how basic this map is. I know it's supposed to be, but Iceland apparently doesn't exist anymore X3

I haven't infected Madgascar once yet D:

...am I the only one who feels really awful when it starts saying "New Zealand government shuts down schools to protect children."?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*



> ...am I the only one who feels really awful when it starts saying "New Zealand government shuts down schools to protect children."?


No, you're not the only one ):

Okay, I've found a strategy to infect every country, but now the goddamn vaccine beats me. The first couple of times I played I mutated and kicked the vaccine's ass but now I don't.
Can someone tell me how to do it?


----------



## allitersonance (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

Well.
I won. Killed everyone with my Optimism.

Relaxed mode, sure, but it's a great accomplishment for me.

Nobody'd even died yet by the time the countries were all infected (earlier I'd been trying to increase lethality too much before it was spread) and the vaccine was never deployed. :D Infected someone in each country by a month, infected the population in two, and killed everyone in a bit over a hundred days.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

I tried Realistic Mode.

If you thought Relaxed was hard, try that one. My disease only spread to a few countries before Madagascar closed its shipyard. All the other countries went berserk too and started closing up borders and all that, before my disease even made it to like 5 countries. Dear god, this is going to be impossible to win.


----------



## Flora (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

...Indonesia, I hate you, cause you're foiling all my efforts. I started with it.  IT NEVER SPREAD ANYTHING!

Hopefully West Europe will be better. :D

EDIT: What the heck over 1000 infections a day?!?

Now it's over thirty-one thousand...I love you Moisture Resistance II.

And flooding.

East Europe yay.


----------



## Jetx (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

Pfft, I'm the only person awesome enough to win realistic mode, apparently. :P

I'll give you that I started in Madagascar. I'm gonna play this again because I don't feel honest enough having started in Madagascar. And I'm not gonna be a Virus this time, because that was pretty easy.

Here goes...

edit: Okay, I started in Greenland with parasites, infected every region, and when there were only 50,000 people left uninfected they finished the vaccine. ;___;
It's not fair. Billions were going to die!


----------



## Flora (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

Results:

Infected almost every country (and everyone in said countries).  Uninfected closed orders.  New Zealand was stupid and didn't close hospital (or anything else) until almost everyone was infected. Haha vaccine was stupid and didn't work right. :D


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

I have a strategy. Let it remain as a Fever, with no additions or anything, and let it run for five to ten minutes on the highest speed.

Then I can splurge, and before they know it, my disease will spread like wildfire >:D

I hope it works!


----------



## Flora (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

I hate you Peru you only have borders and a hospital. D:


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

Oh my fucking god, my idea is working.

Already have 50 evolution points, and NOBODY has done anything to prevent or hinder my virus

EDIT: 54! They will all BOW DO TO MY DISEASE!

EDIT 2: ...101 points, nearly all countries infected...

And fucking Madagascar closes its airports and shipyards...


----------



## Flora (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

I INFECTED EVERYWHERE!!

EXCEPT MADAGASCAR! D:


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

Same here. If I just got into Madagascar, then I would have spent every point on deadly and infectious traits :D


----------



## Flora (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

When I got Tier Three I already had Ataxia. :D

And I cannot die, because I am immune to vaccines.

I am...THE BLARGLEFARGLUS BACTERIA!!

Yeah...stupid name.

EDIT: GREENLAND SHALL DIE FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRST!!


----------



## allitersonance (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

UGH I started in Madagascar and nothing happened for 42 days, until suddenly every country got infected in two weeks... except Peru, which closed borders.

; ;


----------



## The Suicune (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

All infected except from madagascar.


----------



## Fredie (Jul 24, 2008)

They have never got a Vaccine for me =Þ, but I can never seem to infect Madagascar how the bloody hell do I!


----------



## The Suicune (Aug 17, 2008)

Ha! Bitches :D


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: itt madagascar is immune to disease*

I always found Realistic easier.
You just have to keep it so it's not easy to spot, get resistances, and THEN start becoming infectous...

I killed off the entire planet with a ultraresistant lung and brain destroying virus called Mormonism this way. :D

Well, okay, tbh Australia survived, leading to my defeat because although the rest of the world's population died off, they didn't even have _one_ infected person. 

Bleh.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 17, 2008)

I have been playing this game since this thread was made.

I have yet to infect Madagascar.

(My mom won and got the fourth highest score of the day. :P)


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 17, 2008)

I keep naming my diseases after House characters X3

Firstly it was because I asked my sister what I should call it and she said House because she was watching it at the time, and then every time after that I've named it after someone else. 

I've never won, but Cameron and Wilson came damn close XD


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 17, 2008)

I was looking for this game. I've seen people complain about Madagascar, but I've never actually found the actual game, so thanks for the link!

EDIT: 12th day, 1,000,000 people infected in Indonesia, but no deaths yet.

This disease... are we supposed to be terrorists trying to kill everyone, or is it just a disease simulator?

EDIT: Wow 30,000 deaths in one day.

EDIT: Killed everyone except in Cuba, Madagascar, Indonesia and Australia.


----------

